# Minolta X-700 problem



## greenjackson16

hello all
today i took out my minolta X-700 again. when i tried advancing the film it would only move the first 30 degrees. nothing i could do would make it move any farther. does it need repair? if so what can i expect in form of price?


----------



## Allen

Yes it does need repair.
Looking at the prices on the net ($130 ish and less) you may be able to buy another body for less than the repair.


----------



## greenjackson16

wow thats alot for repair. on ebay they sell for 30-60 average


----------



## Allen

Jackson,  
There is a place in Druid Hills on the corner of N. Decatur and Clairmont that does camera repair (right next to the bike shop).
It used to be called Jack's Cameras but I think the name has changed.  
Take it there and you'll get a true answer as to how much it is going to be to repair.  However I still suspect that the repair will run more than replacement costs.


----------



## Paul Ron

Your problem is a common one, just a capacitor that has to be replaced. Here is a site that can help you DIY, scroll down a bit and you'll see that section.......

Minolta X-700


Hope it helps.


----------



## greenjackson16

thanks for the help. I haven't decided if which one I'm going to do yet. repair/replacement might get costly, but I don't have much experience with fixing electronic stuff.


----------



## dxqcanada

I assume that when you trip the shutter ... nothing happens.
Battery OK ?

The next step will void your warranty ... and may cause damage to the shutter.

Take lens off.
Take back off.
Move mirror to the up position using finger on right hand to touch the shutter curtain.
From the back using finger on left hand to make contact with right finger (with shutter between)
Pull the shutter back a bit ... then let go. Hopefully this will complete the shutter tripping mechanism.


----------



## greenjackson16

could you provide some more elaboration. im not sure if i understand what im supposed to do. thankyou


----------



## dxqcanada

What I was trying to explain was to grab the shutter curtain ... pull it back ... then let go.

When you pull it back, the forward curtain will pull away from the rear curtain ... you should be able to see through ... when you let go it should complete the shutter tripping mechanism (assuming that is the reason for your problem).

Now, since you cannot just grab the shutter curtain to pull it back ... you use two fingers (one on each hand)


----------



## greenjackson16

You sir are a great person, my camera is now working. I am so excited that my SLR works now.


----------



## dxqcanada

This was a trick that I learned when I used to work in a "Camera" store ... back in the days of FILM.

This type of problem occured when the shutter was tripped while there was insufficient power in the battery ... so the shutter mechanism cycle was never completed.


----------



## harrywills

As you have mention your problem here in this site is really nice.The problem is minner and common one, just a capacitor that has to be replaced.  Here is a site that can help you DIY, scroll down a bit and you'll see  that section.


----------

